# At Amazon: Your Media Library vs. Manage Your Kindle



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It appears that Amazon has been doing a bit of upgrading to the interfaces where you can access your digital content. It used to be that you had to go to Your Media Library to do just about anything. They have added quite a bit more functionality to Manage Your Kindle at your Amazon account. I just made a few screen shots of both so people would understand the differences.

If you log on to Amazon, and go to your account, one option is Manage Your Kindle. All your Kindle books and subscriptions are listed there.
Alot of people wonder how you manage multiple Kindles on your account. I have four. This picture shows the drop down menu with their names. From my account I can "push" books to the other Kindles on my account.










You can also go to Your Media Library. Here's a shortcut: www.amazon.com/yml (make sure you are logged into Amazon, first).

This is what it looks like. I think it is a more attractive interface, showing the covers of the books and the newspapers.










If you select "Downloads" you'll come to a screen that let's you move the content to various places: your computer, your Kindle, or other Kindles. I've circled the tab to point it out.










Once again, here is how you do it. Send wirelessly to the Kindle, download to your computer, or "push" the content to other Kindles.










Let me know if you have questions!

L


----------

